

Which of the following company names do you think is best? - garyjames

In short, we would love feedback from the community on which of the following company names is the best to choose for our Start Up Company?<p>As background, we have run a naming contest on both squadhelp.com and namingforce.com.  We have gone through the list of names generated from both contests to create the following shortlist of - what we think are - the best names.<p>We are looking for feedback from other people to help us make a decision on which name to choose.  Feel free to pick your favourite, your top 3 favourites, your worst 3 favourites, or whichever feedback format you prefer.  We will be incorporating the company in Australia on July 1st, 2014 so fast feedback is sought, if possible.<p>Thanks in advance for those offering their opinions.  Your feedback will be very much appreciated and well received.<p>(Who are we?  We will operate as an online bookkeeping service provider in Australia.  We will provide bookkeeping, accounting &amp; tax services to small businesses. To understand more about what an online bookkeeping service provider is - in case anybody doesn&#x27;t know - please visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bench.co. Bench Accounting are a USA version of what we will do in Australia. Our service will be targetted to small companies with expenses of $75,000 or less per month.  It is a B2B &#x2F; Business to Business market).<p>SHORTLIST OF NAMES in alphabetical order:<p>Accountaroo. 
Accountiva. 
Accrutiva. 
Blue Ledger. 
Bookanomics. 
Bookaroo. 
Bookeepia. 
Bookinetics. 
Bookkeepia. 
Bookopolis. 
Clerkis. 
Countify. 
Datascopic. 
Datorama. 
Equinova. 
Equitus. 
Ledgaroo. 
Ledgerama. 
Ledgerbase. 
Ledgerforce. 
Ledgerise. 
Ledgerly. 
LedgerMate. 
Ledgeroo. 
Ledgorama. 
Numbaroo. 
Orphis. 
Perfecto. 
Proficia. 
Qualisum. 
Qualitax. 
Sumstar. 
Sumtastic. 
Taxella. 
TaxPal. 
Templeblue. 
Tigertax. 
Trustica.<p>Kind Regards,<p>Gary Leech.
======
rufusjones
TaxPal, by a wide margin, because it's short and very close to being self-
explanatory. When people say "What?" you can say "It's an online bookkeeping
service provider" and they'll say "Oh, right!"\-- and NOT say "Now what bogan
thought of that name?"

Your big risk that is PayPal will decide that ANYTHING ending in "pal" belongs
to "them.

"LedgerMate" is pretty good. "LedgerForce" isn't bad, but it might make people
think that you're going to send people to them (the "force" part.

By the way, stuff ending in "roo" would be OK, but only if you're planning to
have kind of a sassy, irreverent "We're bookkeeping and we're good at it, but
we're not BORING" kinds of brand.

If your pitch is "Let us do the hard stuff so you can just focus on your
company. We will make this simple for you.", that would be ideal.

But you would really have to have a Kangaroo as a mascot, which might not be a
good idea if people would think it's "Shrimp on the Barbie" corny. Being US,
I'd be the wrong person to ask.

~~~
garyjames
Hi Rufus,

Thank you for responding to my post. Much appreciated.

We have narrowed down the list to 3 promising candidates:

Ledgerforce. Clerkis. Bookaroo (or Keeperoo)

We will make a final decision on the name on July 1st.

Kind Regards,

Gary

------
marcfowler
Sumstar is surely the best. Other than that, Perfecto is cool though I don't
think it really applies as well.

Ledgerama could give decent branding if you did a kind of parallax effect on
the site to make it like a diorama..

Still, I'd go with Sumstar. That's good.

~~~
garyjames
Hi Marc,

Thanks for responding to my post. Much appreciated.

As an update, we have now narrowed the list down to 3 promising candidates:

Ledgerforce Clerkis Bookaroo (or Keeperoo)

We will make a final decision on which name to choose on July 1st.

Kind Regards,

Gary

